# Yeti Thermos



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw this today in a email Yeti sent me....believe I will get one for old dad and a couple for my sons. $89 for the big 64oz.

Regards, Mike

http://view.emailyeticoolers.com/?qs=2a07acc4e5d4911318d0af2d6f61e899a435757aa938929e1c1994b8a177dfcf29ca59473ca9cad22979c398089030ce018ac4fa1dc0274346a02bab545393ef735926897fd827af


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If they are as good as the tumbler they will be awsome.I bought my wife one of the 20oz cups it is great she loves it.
It will keep ice for 30 hours that she knows.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been hearing about these Ozark Trail tumblers that are $8-10. Haven't seen any in person yet as I try to stay out of WalMart.

http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/outdoor/latest-yeti-ramber-knockoff---ozark-trail-tumbler-30oz--10-and-20oz--8/62630195/


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Save your money just make the investment in the yettie.
I bought my mom a ozark isn't any better than one of the plastic ones from pilot.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike, I have forwarded adoption papers, please advise as per thermos arrival date.

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> Mike, I have forwarded adoption papers, please advise as per thermos arrival date.
> 
> Thanks


 

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey Vol , I got an alert when I tried that link. Be careful.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> Hey Vol , I got an alert when I tried that link. Be careful.


That's odd....it is a official Yeti document(email) that they sent me.

Regards, Mike


----------

